# Too much load?



## agentRed (Nov 7, 2006)

I'm new, so what?  Anyway...

The story:
I just went out and bought a new system to upgrade from my previous (Dell Precision Workstation 410). I bought a generic ATX case, consequently the cheapest the place had; a Foxconn motherboard (P4M800P7MA); an Intel Core 2 Duo Processor; 512MB of RAM; and a W.D. Hard Drive. Right now the system also has: 2 80x80 case fans (one lighted); GeForce FX 5500 OC card; Sound Blaster audigy card; two hard drives; and one Lite-On CD Burner. 

The question:
It would appear that the power supply in the case is 375 watts. I'm not totally sure, but it would appear that way. My question is: With the combined power draw of the video card; two hard drives; CD Burner; USB devices; two case fans; motherboard w/ processor; and the other odds & ends components, am I in danger of exceeding the limitations of my power supply? The last thing I want is for sh..stuff to be over-heating and burning up. 

I do know that the Dell has a very similar power supply, and it is designed to run quite a number of SCSI drives, two CPU's, and a hand-full of PCI slots + AGP and whatever else is in it.


Any help: Greatly Appreciated.

Thanks for reading,
agent-Red


----------



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

well the power supply info can be found on the power supply sticker.
go there
eXtreme Power Supply Calculator - What Power Supply Do I Need
and u can do the math


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

G'Day agentRed, and Welcome to TSF!

To add my 5¢ worth to what *Fr4665* has admirably said; with the extras that you have on-board, I suspect that you are going to be using your system for gaming.

With that said, I would recommend that you invest in another 512Mb of RAM [your system and games will love you for it], and look at getting a 550w+ PSU. [and that's without doing any Maths with the calculator.] 
When looking at a new PSU, don't be mislead by price...remember you pay for what you get....so ensure that its a well known brand; such as, Antec; Thermaltake; Silverstone; Enermax; OCZ or any other well documented brand.

Have a look at this for more information.


----------



## agentRed (Nov 7, 2006)

Thanks for the info guys. I looked at my power supply sticker, it is, in fact, rated for 375. As for gaming, I don't really plan on gaming with this computer, more like just general use. (Music, chatting, browsing internet) Though, I do plan on buying Unreal Tournament once I have a chance to. I also plan on adding an additional (2) 512MB memory sticks. Other than that, no future modifications are on my agenda.

I figure that it will probably be okay with the stock PSU seeing as my other system had only a 320 watt PSU and it was running 2 hard drives, quite a number of PCI cards (including the GeForce), 2 CPU's and 2 Case Fans. Also included were a number of USB devices, which I no longer use or need. 

Anyway, here are some pics, I figured I'd take some while I had my system on my desk:

http://img221.imageshack.us/img221/2791/dsci0052ng6.jpg
http://img468.imageshack.us/img468/9981/dsci0054qs1.jpg


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Hi,

Two things. First of all, nice pics and I love that blue look, real cool. Looks like you are on the way to having a great rig. Pardon the pun, but I am a "fan" of the blue look when modding.:1angel: 

Second thing, I think you are wrong about the power supply. Fr4665 
and chauffeur2 both gave you excellent advice about what might be needed, so you need to consider getting a more powerful supply. I too with this unit would like to see you have a 550 watt supply to pull the rig. It is a known fact (read the power supply link that was given to you) that an underpowered supply can damage good components. This is called buyer beware so if you don't get a more powerful one, you are taking a risk. Now, that is your decision, but I had to point that out to you to reinforce the good advice that you received before I came on here to chat. That is my opinion. 

Good luck and keep up the nice modding work on your case.


----------



## agentRed (Nov 7, 2006)

Alright, thanks guys, I'll look into it. I'm guessing that PSU's are pretty much universal?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

fitting wise yes
quality wise no
you only get what you pay for,for your needs $100+


----------



## Cellus (Aug 31, 2006)

We've created quite a useful guide (we think so) for PSUs, including several good choices, in our Power Supply Information and Selection thread here. Take a look.


----------

